# Bachelors degree required to flip hamburgers



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm currently hunting for work and I'm REALLY excited because I found a company that's hiring for the SAME job I had at this company's rival company. I have the experience in spades.

But while I've been hunting for months, I'm seeing a trend that is way different from when I was a younger guy. I see jobs that up front require bachelors degrees in business, management, administration, etc. Then I continue to read and see that the job is for customer services, or answering phones, office duty, mail room. I feel that this is ludicrous. I understand the importance of education and all, but people really going to go into debt paying student loans to answer phones? Are people without degrees REALLY going to be excluded from gainful employment because employers want platinum for the price of silver? 

I just feel that this is why companies continue to gain and gain despite mediocre services these days. They get amazing employees for really low paying jobs, then milk these employees for the duties that they studied for while hiring them for a much lower tier position. I saw supervisors and recruiting specialists do it all the time at my last job. They'd hire a super qualified person as a customer service agent, and then have them do administrative duties, which pay WAY more than customer service positions. Is it REALLY not possible to succeed without cheating people?


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

My business teachers said that unfortunately having a masters degree is becoming the new equivalent bachelors degree when it comes to employer standards.............


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

It sucks so bad. Having a bachelor's degree and being resigned to answering phones is awful. I was once in serious consideration for a position at McDonald's, and though I willfully applied to the position of team member, I cried when I received a call back because I knew the social stigma it would draw. But sadly, being in an office entails the same low wages and lack of respect from people above you. Life sucks because of it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Capitalist bull****. The whole system is flawed and its defenders are ****ing idiots blind to the truth.

Degrees aren't worth the paper they're printed on these days. Everyone's got one. And employers can afford to be as selective as they please, setting outlandish requirements for monkey work that they'll underpay for anyway.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

minimized said:


> Capitalist bull****. The whole system is flawed and its defenders are ****ing idiots blind to the truth.
> 
> Degrees aren't worth the paper they're printed on these days. Everyone's got one. And employers can afford to be as selective as they please, setting outlandish requirements for monkey work that they'll underpay for anyway.


That's pretty much it. This whole system is rigged for the benefit of the oligarchy and it's no wonder that college's are starting to look the same as big expanding corporations. Graduating students like myself have very little opportunities these days to even sweep dust off the floor.

A couple interesting stories I have. I worked a summer job and there was a guy with a history degree returning grocery carts, loading lumber and concrete, and also taking out garbage (which is what I did without). He did this for a year before moving on to the lumber department and is now making 10 dollars an hour. Same company two summers ago, my supervisor was getting his doctorate in physics while basically planning to stay in the same position for awhile.

Try not to dwell on this too much-- I certainly have. I'm going to keep trying for the 6-8 months after I finish my degree. Maybe I'll get something, maybe I won't.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im going to be a bum with a degree. Or maybe work as a house keeping and with a PH.D :banana


----------



## handsaway (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm on the way to a masters in physics and the people who get good jobs straight out of university are the ones who can do internships for free. They work for months for no pay and the government allows this.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

handsaway said:


> Yeah I'm on the way to a masters in physics and the people who get good jobs straight out of university are the ones who can do internships for free. They work for months for no pay and the government allows this.


Months? Heck, I know people who have been jumping through hoop for YEARS. I made a post in my blog section about interning. That's a whole different little greedy animal right there. I don't understand how interning isn't akin to a hazing process.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

minimized said:


> Capitalist bull****. The whole system is flawed and its defenders are ****ing idiots blind to the truth.
> 
> Degrees aren't worth the paper they're printed on these days. Everyone's got one. And employers can afford to be as selective as they please, setting outlandish requirements for monkey work that they'll underpay for anyway.


Amen to that. I wanted to add to what you said about defenders of that system. I don't mean to judge anyone when I say this, but usually the people who defend this stuff are elitist like the companies. I mean that these are usually people who didn't really have to fight for their degrees per se. Maybe their parents paid the whole ride. To these people, the requirements don't seem outlandish because fighting really isn't what they had to do to get the job. They just go with the flow.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

kemtiki22 said:


> My business teachers said that unfortunately having a masters degree is becoming the new equivalent bachelors degree when it comes to employer standards.............


Now that is crazy. I don't mean to sound like an old fogey, but this world is all tipsy turvy now haha!


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a masters and I am a customer service rep. College is largely worthless now days, unless you have a super specific and practical degree.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Gryffindor85 said:


> I have a masters and I am a customer service rep. College is largely worthless now days, unless you have a super specific and practical degree.


Man, that's really rough. I'm sorry to hear that. Not to pry or anything, but is it that you have a general masters that doesn't concentrate on a specific discipline, or do you mostly just have trouble landing any work at all despite the masters?

You better believe that if you have a masters and you say that college is worthless these days, I'm inclined to believe you.

I wanted to share something with you. I worked as a cust. serv. rep for a while, and I was surrounded by people like you who had degrees. Some couldn't land their intended job, and some just felt that their degrees were worthless. I noticed an EXTREMELY odd dynamic that made me walk out of the job one day. The senior representatives that were in charge of noticing good workers so that they could advance them were all people with ZERO educational background. They were in charge of common reps who all had degrees. The people who were in charge were mostly people who were sent from the welfare to work program. I can't ride in a car where the driver is blind. I finally understood that the company's higher ups did this on purpose to have leaders that were low wage. What I also noticed is that the company has a colossal turnover rate. It's because the smart people who do the lower tier work are smart enough to realize that they have no opportunity to grow in a multi million dollar company that does this kind of business. Topsy turvy world.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

AnotherGuy said:


> Man, that's really rough. I'm sorry to hear that. Not to pry or anything, but is it that you have a general masters that doesn't concentrate on a specific discipline, or do you mostly just have trouble landing any work at all despite the masters?
> 
> You better believe that if you have a masters and you say that college is worthless these days, I'm inclined to believe you.
> 
> I wanted to share something with you. I worked as a cust. serv. rep for a while, and I was surrounded by people like you who had degrees. Some couldn't land their intended job, and some just felt that their degrees were worthless. I noticed an EXTREMELY odd dynamic that made me walk out of the job one day. The senior representatives that were in charge of noticing good workers so that they could advance them were all people with ZERO educational background. They were in charge of common reps who all had degrees. The people who were in charge were mostly people who were sent from the welfare to work program. I can't ride in a car where the driver is blind. I finally understood that the company's higher ups did this on purpose to have leaders that were low wage. What I also noticed is that the company has a colossal turnover rate. It's because the smart people who do the lower tier work are smart enough to realize that they have no opportunity to grow in a multi million dollar company that does this kind of business. Topsy turvy world.


My original plan was to be a college professor, but by going to grad school, I got a glimpse into how unlikely that dream was. The academic job market is terrible right now, and a lot of people with PhDs are making less than what I make now. I still want to be a college professor someday, but it is not very likely. My Masters was a liberal arts Masters focusing in film and theater, so I have a lot of skills when it comes to research, critical thinking, and analytical thinking.

However, the degrees that employers are looking for are in things like accounting. So unless you are going for a degree like accounting, college is fairly worthless.

That is really sucky that your employer hired people without degrees for the leadership position, and let the ones with education do the low tier work. I am not sure about the background of many of my higher ups at my work. However, I know that my degree in and of itself, isn't going to open many doors for me there.

What largely matters to employers is experience. The problem though, is how does one get experience if they can't get hired in the first place?

I have heard that government employers do value education and will sometimes take education over experience. So working for the government, is something that I have considered doing, even if it isn't my dream job.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm looking to pick up a book on accounting and get down the basics to have a better paying job soon. Employers frown on the liberal arts/social sciences majors, so I've been stuck with a soul-sucking call center position that pays less than Starbucks IN SPITE of being a high stress position reaching out to people who battle substance abuse. I tried applying to companies like Deloitte and Citigroup where the positions advertised were just for people with good communication skills and office software knowledge without any consideration of math aptitude whatsoever, AND I WAS STILL passed over despite office experience and finishing my BA in three years. 

Entry Level Position: 2-5 years of experience
Government Job: 3 letters of recommendation + college transcript +/- 2-4yrs work experience.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

shypoet90 said:


> I'm looking to pick up a book on accounting and get down the basics to have a better paying job soon. Employers frown on the liberal arts/social sciences majors, so I've been stuck with a soul-sucking call center position that pays less than Starbucks IN SPITE of being a high stress position reaching out to people who battle substance abuse. I tried applying to companies like Deloitte and Citigroup where the positions advertised were just for people with good communication skills and office software knowledge without any consideration of math aptitude whatsoever, AND I WAS STILL passed over despite office experience and finishing my BA in three years.
> 
> Entry Level Position: 2-5 years of experience
> Government Job: 3 letters of recommendation + college transcript +/- 2-4yrs work experience.


I wouldn't be going into accounting if your goal is to just tolerate a job that you couldn't otherwise get with a little work and luck. Put that idea in the back of your mind. Accounting really is a terrible field getting into and an awful career. Just like any other job out there, you'll need experience. Where you get it, is a huge mystery to me. I'll be graduating in in this field very soon and I don't think crunching numbers in excel, doing taxes, and scrutinizing tedious details is a way to go. You won't get exposure to that once you reach the 400 level courses.

Not trying to steer you away from it, but there's a harsh reality out there. Public accounting firms like the Big 4 (Diloitte) usually want students that are CPA candidates who are just about to graduate with minimal experience. There are other public firms where students get jobs, but keep in mind that in public practice, you'll be limited to audit or tax. I know firsthand of people and from visiting one of the Big 4, that they can put in 70+ hour work weeks continuously. It's a given you'll be putting in lots of hours that equate to about $12 an hour.

Getting a job in government or elsewhere is still a mystery to me. Government can work with your lack of experience if you have the potential. I haven't seen letters of recommendation for accounting/finance related internships yet, though I guess in some jobs they would. Definitely an area to consider accounting degree or not.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

ToughUnderdog said:


> I wouldn't be going into accounting if your goal is to just tolerate a job that you couldn't otherwise get with a little work and luck. Put that idea in the back of your mind. Accounting really is a terrible field getting into and an awful career. Just like any other job out there, you'll need experience. Where you get it, is a huge mystery to me. I'll be graduating in in this field very soon and I don't think crunching numbers in excel, doing taxes, and scrutinizing tedious details is a way to go. You won't get exposure to that once you reach the 400 level courses.
> 
> Not trying to steer you away from it, but there's a harsh reality out there. Public accounting firms like the Big 4 (Diloitte) usually want students that are CPA candidates who are just about to graduate with minimal experience. There are other public firms where students get jobs, but keep in mind that in public practice, you'll be limited to audit or tax. I know firsthand of people and from visiting one of the Big 4, that they can put in 70+ hour work weeks continuously. It's a given you'll be putting in lots of hours that equate to about $12 an hour.
> 
> Getting a job in government or elsewhere is still a mystery to me. Government can work with your lack of experience if you have the potential. I haven't seen letters of recommendation for accounting/finance related internships yet, though I guess in some jobs they would. Definitely an area to consider accounting degree or not.


One of the most painful experiences in my job search has been the fact that I majored in government and those positions won't look at me because I didn't work 15 years while trying to earn my degree.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Its all about lying being confident And aggressive


----------



## notevenMAD (Nov 16, 2013)

minimized said:


> Capitalist bull****. The whole system is flawed and its defenders are ****ing idiots blind to the truth.
> 
> Degrees aren't worth the paper they're printed on these days. Everyone's got one. And employers can afford to be as selective as they please, setting outlandish requirements for monkey work that they'll underpay for anyway.


In the UK 2/3 of new job posts require a degree. I saw it on the BBC somewhere. Tuition fees are a complete rip off, but without a degree it seems even more difficult.


----------



## notevenMAD (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the best degrees to have are medicine, dentistry, vet med, physiotherapy, occupational therapy, nursing and then possibly things like quantity surveying. It's likely you can emigrate with those degrees.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

handsaway said:


> Yeah I'm on the way to a masters in physics and the people who get good jobs straight out of university are the ones who can do internships for free. They work for months for no pay and the government allows this.


Well, the government doesn't.

If you're doing work a hired employee would otherwise be doing, then they have to pay you. The word "intern" doesn't have a special meaning.


----------



## notevenMAD (Nov 16, 2013)

Not the case in the UK as far as i've seen.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

notevenMAD said:


> I think the best degrees to have are medicine, dentistry, vet med, physiotherapy, occupational therapy, nursing and then possibly things like quantity surveying. It's likely you can emigrate with those degrees.


They all sound good. Id rather have a job that Id love than barely tolerate even if it had a high pay. Medical science is the only few that I find fun to read but its very competitive. Pharmacy is another thing id thought about but even that is difficult to get into.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Get in the medical field. I make between 40-45k and don't have a degree. There are plenty of decent and high paying jobs in the medical field, particularly those that require an education.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yep. The employment world is a total joke. I love when I see a menial job posted somewhere and they want "3-5 years experience". I just have to laugh. It just ensures that these 'entry level jobs' go to overqualified people.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

nubly said:


> Get in the medical field. I make between 40-45k and don't have a degree. There are plenty of decent and high paying jobs in the medical field, particularly those that require an education.


How exactly does one get into the medical field, and what kind of jobs don't require a medical background?


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

Around my area they don't require anything usually. 

Also, i got in for Apple Phone Support as my first job straight out of high school. (ahh, i was so lucky. too bad my issues caused me to resign.)


----------



## brizzosaurus (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a bachelor's degree - graduated in May - and applied to about 100 jobs in every applicable position available for my degree. I only received two calls for interviews and both were for minimum wage positions that required bachelor's degrees. The job I have now is one of those positions and nearly all of my coworkers have a bachelors or masters. Unfortunately, I think this is a trend. Many of my friends are working jobs below their credentials at the moment. It's very frustrating at times.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

ToughUnderdog said:


> I wouldn't be going into accounting if your goal is to just tolerate a job that you couldn't otherwise get with a little work and luck. Put that idea in the back of your mind. Accounting really is a terrible field getting into and an awful career. Just like any other job out there, you'll need experience. Where you get it, is a huge mystery to me. I'll be graduating in in this field very soon and I don't think crunching numbers in excel, doing taxes, and scrutinizing tedious details is a way to go. You won't get exposure to that once you reach the 400 level courses.
> 
> Not trying to steer you away from it, but there's a harsh reality out there. Public accounting firms like the Big 4 (Diloitte) usually want students that are CPA candidates who are just about to graduate with minimal experience. There are other public firms where students get jobs, but keep in mind that in public practice, you'll be limited to audit or tax. I know firsthand of people and from visiting one of the Big 4, that they can put in 70+ hour work weeks continuously. It's a given you'll be putting in lots of hours that equate to about $12 an hour.
> 
> Getting a job in government or elsewhere is still a mystery to me. Government can work with your lack of experience if you have the potential. I haven't seen letters of recommendation for accounting/finance related internships yet, though I guess in some jobs they would. Definitely an area to consider accounting degree or not.


Don't assume your experience with accounting will be everyone else's. Just because you don't like accounting that doesn't mean you should tell other people not to go into it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Don't assume your experience with accounting will be everyone else's. Just because you don't like accounting that doesn't mean you should tell other people not to go into it.


I notice a trend. Many people will tell you their line of work sucks and that you shouldn't do it. Accountants have told me this. Nurses have told me this. I mean....what the hell are you supposed to do if everyone says avoid their line of work?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I notice a trend. Many people will tell you their line of work sucks and that you shouldn't do it. Accountants have told me this. Nurses have told me this. I mean....what the hell are you supposed to do if everyone says avoid their line of work?


Yeah, I'm noticing the exact same thing. I'm getting questioned about my major a lot and it's getting quite irritating. Whenever I meet with my academic adviser I usually get asked whether I still want to do it. Even my professor would preach that we should ask ourselves if we really want to do accounting. It's ridiculous.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah, I'm noticing the exact same thing. I'm getting questioned about my major a lot and it's getting quite irritating. Whenever I meet with my academic adviser I usually get asked whether I still want to do it. Even my professor would preach that we should ask ourselves if we really want to do accounting. It's ridiculous.


Yeah you're right that every experience with accounting is different. It's just that a college classroom and a small business owner job shadow isn't enough to explain the whole picture of the field. I've done the networking, the resume critiques, and the job searching, and have seen almost all of it.

I think it is useful as a discipline, but it isn't the holy grail it's made out to be. Job growth in accounting is decent because of the demand for public accounting services which require a CPA. By all means get a big feel for the Big 4. Get through the interviews and 70+ hour work weeks for several months and you can land a decent job somewhere. One of my friends knows a guy that is committed to a career in tax and makes a modest living. To each their own.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting forum. And the reality is even if you have a masters degree nothing you learned in school will apply to what you do. Not to knock an education but I kinda hope the whole education system blows up soon. Why should kids go thousands into debt to learn a whole bunch of abstract nonsense. A community college education while it carries a stigma to it I think is far better at preparing you for real life.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dan the man said:


> Interesting forum. And the reality is even if you have a masters degree nothing you learned in school will apply to what you do. Not to knock an education but I kinda hope the whole education system blows up soon. Why should kids go thousands into debt to learn a whole bunch of abstract nonsense. A community college education while it carries a stigma to it I think is far better at preparing you for real life.


College is a scam. Front-loaded with repetitions of high school subjects and flooded with other courses that do not apply to your major, with the major courses largely being taught by underpaid grad students while the tenured professor is trying to achieve immortality in some obscure journal publication! Grossly overpriced, and worth it only for the potential of wild nights of sporting events, inebriation, Greek life, drug-taking lechery that in itself is as much of an abstraction as the education itself.:teeth


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thing is its a recession so the jobs are looking for the best they can get. They may employ u seem really eager though. N as soon as economy's picking up the grads will leave those jobs n it will be back to normal.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

My dad is an audit partner at Deloitte, and 60-70 hrs/weeks is a light week. In his busy season, he works 90-100 hrs/week. It's all about balance. You can either make a lot of money and have little time for recreation/family, or you can have less money but more time to have fun. Growing up, I didn't see my dad all that much, and he is stressed most of the time. However, he is retiring in a few months (big 4 require retirement at 63 I believe).

He's told me networking, good grades, and solid internship experience is key to this field. In fact, he told me that most of their hires had an internship with Deloitte.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

This is why it's usually better to get a degree in something that enables someone to work in a specific profession, for e.g. medicine, nursing, teaching, healthcare etc. I really find it hard to see what other degrees like Philosophy, psychology, business etc can help people with. It is a degree, but it isn't really a specific degree. 

I know a lot of people who have their own businesses and never spent 3 years at University to learn about it. The best way to learn about business, is to open your own business and trial & error. I don't have a degree, so I am no expert on the issue, but I'm just going by what I read online and in the newspapers.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

This is why I'm considering going into trades or joining the military.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

AIN'T AMERICA GREAT?????


But to be honest, they need to have a Bachelor's degree requirement to flip burgers in places like Detroit because most of the folks there are illiterate.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

It's pretty crazy, isn't it? I just started working a job that requires a BA in psychology. I'm making $12/hour. Not much more than when I was making $8/hour, minimum wage, at Petsmart. The sad part is that I'm actually one of the lucky ones for landing a job in my intended field. Jesus.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

maninabox said:


> My dad is an audit partner at Deloitte, and 60-70 hrs/weeks is a light week. In his busy season, he works 90-100 hrs/week. It's all about balance. You can either make a lot of money and have little time for recreation/family, or you can have less money but more time to have fun. Growing up, I didn't see my dad all that much, and he is stressed most of the time. However, he is retiring in a few months (big 4 require retirement at 63 I believe).
> 
> He's told me networking, good grades, and solid internship experience is key to this field. In fact, he told me that most of their hires had an internship with Deloitte.


I appreciate the advice, but it's everything I've heard already about public accounting. I've seen the Big 4 in person and have heard others' experiences. I'd rather work at a lower salary and have more of a balance than to be stuck in a high stress environment that will affect my health and family relationships. I could put in work hours, but not that consistently. Even one of my older classmates who served in the infantry before the Gulf War says the work hours are absolutely ludicrous-- and that guy is tough.

It's been obvious from some of these threads and from American society that a great majority of people dislike their jobs. They're working 48 hours a week on average and get 16 days vacation. Compare that to countries like Spain who work far less and have a mandatory month vacation. It's this ingrained American Protestant work ethic that is doing us in and the people that get sucked into it like Big 4 partners expect everyone else to do it. If you object, you're being naive or that you have to understand "that's just life."


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Elite required*

How is the way to prove your worth? The little gigglers are responsible for using their phone to find out if the person speaking is good or bad. All they know is the opposite of the job is about. What they are 'are looking for' for their client is a farmer, fisherman, builder, programmer, pilot, chef. All the giggler knows is how to play with their headset by pressing numbers and say "hello!! how are you?" but they've never seen a field, any water, any bricks, any keyboard - just their phone, never controlled a plane or train, bus, car or ship or cooked any food, so how do they speak to the person need to do any of these?

They can only over speak to someone who done their recruiting job all their lives


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

A degree is not necessary for (gainful) employment or success. Everyone I know without a degree makes decent money (40k+). I've never even stepped foot in a college classroom and I've been gainfully employed for the last eight years.

If you're ambitious and hard working then there are numerous possibilities to find lucrative work. It amazes me how many people settle for ****ty minimum wage office / customer service jobs because they believe that it's impossible to excel without a degree / experience / networking / etc.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

pork said:


> A degree is not necessary for (gainful) employment or success. Everyone I know without a degree makes decent money (40k+). I've never even stepped foot in a college classroom and I've been gainfully employed for the last eight years.
> .


What do you do?


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

BlueDay said:


> What do you do?


Advantage gambling.

Prior to that I worked in sales.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

To all those against the capitalist system, how would you run things?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

pork said:


> Advantage gambling.
> 
> Prior to that I worked in sales.


Lot of people without degrees go to sales. Sales isn't for everyone though.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

wmu'14 said:


> Lot of people without degrees go to sales. Sales isn't for everyone though.


And degrees aren't for everyone either.

The point is that there are plenty of options for people that don't go the traditional route. I'm tired of hearing "higher education is necessary for employment" when it's simply not true.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

pork said:


> And degrees aren't for everyone either.
> 
> The point is that there are plenty of options for people that don't go the traditional route. I'm tired of hearing "higher education is necessary for employment" when it's simply not true.


The problem is that people who would struggle in sales get convinced that they can go the route of not continuing their education in anything ---- whether it be high school, college, trades, whatever ----- and make tons of money and then find it isn't so easy that way either.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

wmu'14 said:


> The problem is that people who would struggle in sales get convinced that they can go the route of not continuing their education in anything ---- whether it be high school, college, trades, whatever ----- and make tons of money and then find it isn't so easy that way either.


I never claimed that it was easy. Being successful (with or without a degree) requires hard work, ambition, motivation, and resilience. The key feature that I'm trying to explain is that a college education is not a determinant factor in finding success in the work place.


----------

